# Everyone should do PCD



## BR328 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow - just got back and I'm still smiling! PCD was a great experience from the nice accommodations and dining to the awesome driving experience. You really get a much better understanding of what these cars/SAVs can do. Plus it's a blast.

Many thanks to Donnie, Ray, Willy and Dagmar for making our experience fantastic. 

If you're on the fence on PCD, go for it. You will not be disappointed. That's why you bought BMW.

Remi & Veronica


----------

